# Dringend gesucht 6ES7 136-6BA00-0CA0 & 6ES7 136-6DB00-0CA0



## Epicox (7 September 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche derzeit folgendes,

6ES7 136-6BA00-0CA0 - SIMATIC DP, Elektronikmodul für ET 200SP, F-DI 8x 24VDC HF

6ES7 136-6DB00-0CA0 - SIMATIC DP, Elektronikmodul für ET 200SP, F-DQ 4x24VDC/2A

Sollten jemand die Module anbieten können (Zustand egal) bitte eine PN an mich.

Danke


----------



## Captain Future (7 September 2021)

Kannste haben OVP.......
Ich überlege noch ob für geimpfte oder ungeimpfte


----------



## Epicox (7 September 2021)

Hallo,

oder genesene  - ich wäre froh wenn wir in jeder Ecke von Deutschland "3G" (Empfang) das würden allen helfen 

Was kannst du anbieten ?


----------



## Captain Future (7 September 2021)

6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0
SIMATIC DP, Elektronikmodul für ET 200SP, 
F-DI 8x 24VDC HF, 15mm Baubr., bis PL E 
(ISO 13849-1)/ SIL3 (IEC 61508)

176,40 Euro zzgl. MwSt


6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0
SIMATIC DP, Elektronikmodul für ET 200SP, 
F-DQ 4x24VDC/2A, 15mm Baubr., bis PL E 
(ISO 13849) bis SIL 3 (IEC 61508)

204,30 Euro zzgl. MwSt

Fracht und Verpackung 4,90 Euro per DHL


----------



## Captain Future (7 September 2021)

Die Lieferzeiten sind der Hammer... 55 Tage und 110 Tage.... echt zum lachen
Wie haben von jeder Karte nur noch 1 Stück am Lager


----------



## Epicox (7 September 2021)

Super,

die würde ich nehmen. Bei mir in der Mall stehen schon gar keine Lieferzeiten mehr.... *sinnlos"

Hast du eine Mailadresse ?


----------



## Captain Future (7 September 2021)

Das mit der Mall ist kein Problem das wissen nur nicht viele..

Im Warenkorb:
Optionen - > Warenkorb Anpassen -> Spalten hinzufügen ..... und dann Regellieferzeit ab Werk einfügen.
Danach auf "Änderungen speichern "

Der Rest kommt per PN


----------



## N_Rau (11 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
wir suchen aktuell auch nach diese Karten.

6ES7136-6DC00-0CA0    ET200SP 8xF-DQ6ES7136-6BA01-0CA0    ET200SP 8xF-DI

Gibt es da überhaupt noch die Chance diese 2022 zu bekommen ? ..

Vielen Dank


----------



## MFreiberger (11 März 2022)

N_Rau schrieb:


> Gibt es da überhaupt noch die Chance diese 2022 zu bekommen ? ..


Zumindest nicht von Siemens. Wir raufen uns auch schon die Haare und überlegen, welche Alternativen wir haben 😕.

VG


----------



## JSEngineering (11 März 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> und überlegen, welche Alternativen wir haben 😕.
> 
> VG



ich kann momentan nur sagen, dass die Artikel, die wir bei Bachmann bestellen, innerhalb der Standard-Lieferzeit geliefert werden - noch.
Programmierung: Codesys


----------



## EllenB (5 Mai 2022)

Wer ist Bachmann?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

EllenB schrieb:


> Wer ist Bachmann?


https://www.bachmann.info/de/systemuebersicht/automatisierung


----------



## Jungle (5 Juni 2022)

Moin,
hätte zwei neue 6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0 anzubieten.
Falls noch Bedarf besteht


----------



## Muggy (21 Juli 2022)

Jungle schrieb:


> Moin,
> hätte zwei neue 6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0 anzubieten.
> Falls noch Bedarf besteht


Servus Jungle,
was möchtest du dafür haben? 

Gruß Michl


----------

